# Conectar telefono al Pc con tarificador



## ripcurl (Mar 22, 2006)

Buenas, quiero saber que es lo que necesito tanto software como hardware, para poder controlar un telefonoo fijo desde el pc. Y si tambien hay algun software para tarificar.
Gracias


----------



## skysk8ing (Jul 19, 2006)

hola, yo trabajo con algunos tarificador para lineas telefonicas, pero todos cuentan con un hadware, es una tarjeta que recibe la linea y mediante un circuito que no se exactamente como funciona, detecta cuando la liena esta en uso, muetra el numero que se marca en pantalla y cuando contestan si la linea tiene inversion de polaridad, muestra el tiempo de duracion de la llamada, otra forma de controlarlo es tomar el telefon final y adaptarle internamente un relebo, y el (*) se usa para accionarlo, se blokea el mic y si la persona llama y no preciona (*) no le escucha, pero inmediatamente se activa el relebo, el sistema detecta y se activa el mic y inicia el cobro.
la comunicacion se hace por puerto serial al pc la verdad un sistema de estos aca en colombia cuesta alrededor de 1600.000 el mas sensillo sin visores eso son como 650 usd, y ahi falta el software que detecte los valores que tenga programado la base de datos y todo lo relacionado para que puedas saber a donde marcan y eso, en fin.
yo ando averiguando como hacer uno de estos tarificadores aunque ahora me gusta mas la idea de tomar un 1100 y pasarlo a un telefono pero pudiendo identificar el momento en que inicia la conversacion. para poder hacer algun tipo de cellsoket.


----------

